# 40%protein 20%carbs 40%fats



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi

I'd be grateful if those who have time and knowledge could critique my current diet plan. Current stats 5'7 and around 83kg with 22%bodyfat (according to my treacherous scales). Obviously I want the bodyfat down and lean mass up but I can be patient about it. Not looking for a quick fix but a gradual but efficient re-conditioning. This diet is based around a 40% protein, 40% good fats, 20% carbs macronutrient split for a daily calorie requirement of around 3900cals. I train 2on 1off with 20-30mins of cardio after the weights session or before breakfast.

7am Meal1 6 eggs (2whole) 1 scoop whey, 50g almonds, 3 rice cakes

10am Meal2 1 banana, 2 scoops whey, 2tbsp walnut oil

WORKOUT

12am Meal3 200g chicken breast or lean meat, olive oil, rice

2pm Meal4 2 scoops whey, 2 tbsp peanut butter, 200ml fruit juice

8pm Meal5 lean meat or fish, broccoli or other veg, olive oil

11pm 2 scoops whey, 2tbsp walnut oil

This gives me 370g of protein, 178g of carbs and 168g of fats for a total of 3944 calories daily.

My main point of interest is that I never paid so much attention to eating good fats before. I think in the past I've always concentrated on eating clean but never really got along with carbs that well. I'm hoping that this 40/20/40 macronutrient split will make sense.

Now that I have it all on a spreadsheet (why did I not figure this out earlier) I can see obvious flaws:

N


ot enough omega 3s. I guess i can fix this by switching out the almonds in meal1 and replacing with a sup?

Too long a gap between Meals 4 and 5. Difficult to manage because of work but sometimes I manage to grab some fish (salmon) at around 6pm. Sometimes I have the whey/fruit juice meal immediately after my training but then the timing of the chicken/rice meal seems very late to me.


I'm sure there may be other glaring mistakes that are obvious to the experts. I'd appreciate any pointers in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

aspiringBB said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd be grateful if those who have time and knowledge could critique my current diet plan. Current stats 5'7 and around 83kg with 22%bodyfat (according to my treacherous scales). Obviously I want the bodyfat down and lean mass up but I can be patient about it. Not looking for a quick fix but a gradual but efficient re-conditioning. This diet is based around a 40% protein, 40% good fats, 20% carbs macronutrient split for a daily calorie requirement of around 3900cals. I train 2on 1off with 20-30mins of cardio after the weights session or before breakfast.
> 
> ...


For me the plan looks sound enough mate, the macros are similar to what i done for my last show.

As for your post workout meal, id be looking to have the whey/fruit juice meal post workout ( ie straight away ) to make most of the natural insulin spike and quick absorption, but have no olive oil /walnut oil in it as this'll slow the absorption down.

Then for your 2pm meal have the chicken and rice and olive oil.

As your next meal is 8pm, you could throw in a simple whey/water drink to fill the gap. Failing that bring it all forward an hour so that your last meal is then 10pm


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

aspiringBB said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd be grateful if those who have time and knowledge could critique my current diet plan. Current stats 5'7 and around 83kg with 22%bodyfat (according to my treacherous scales). Obviously I want the bodyfat down and lean mass up but I can be patient about it. Not looking for a quick fix but a gradual but efficient re-conditioning. This diet is based around a 40% protein, 40% good fats, 20% carbs macronutrient split for a daily calorie requirement of around 3900cals. I train 2on 1off with 20-30mins of cardio after the weights session or before breakfast.
> 
> ...


hth

SD


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. Much appreciated.

Yes somehow on paper I managed to move around my PWO and my chicken. I've put that right already (and I'll eliminate the fat from the PWO).

By having the chicken a little earlier (say, right around now at 1pm or so) I'll throw in another whey (I should buy shares in the company) at around 4:30 to cover the gap until my real meal and put some nut oil in that to keep my good fats up (or grab the salmon at work - omegas). There's no way my main evening meal can be earlier unfortunately. That's life.

Having posted all this, I realised my maths was a little off. Never my strong suit. With these adjustments, daily protein is 391, carbs 172, fats 180 giving a total daily caloric intake of 3830.

If this diet works for me, in terms of macronutrients, I'll be fine with it. As I go forward, I'll be looking to try to eliminate some of the whey and replace it with real food...

Sports Doc - is this a bulking diet in terms of quantity or quality? Is it my macronutrients that are off or am I just getting too many cals? My goal is to add lean mass but at 22% I don't want to get any fatter. At the same time, I'm not desperately trying to cut at this stage. Now I sound like a dill. :cursing: I'll go eat and I'll add some veg to meal 3... work in progress.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I think your trying to achieve too much at once. Adding lean mass without gaining extra fat is very possible with a lot of fine tuning in your diet. This diet is completely new to you so you wont know how you are going to react to it.

Generally above 20% BF it is better to just cut. Have that goal only until you are sub 20 and closer to 15 preferably.

You are 83kg at 22% which means that 65kg of you is lean body mass. 3800 calories is a large quantity of calories for someone of that body mass but it does depend on a lot of metabolic factors. I would have thought that to be a good bulking figure for you, quality of those cals, training and genetics will determine whether it goes on as fat or muscle.

This is all in theory and only if you are natural.

Assisted however, its a different ball game, it is possible to actually lose some fat whilst putting on muscle at that point, again diet will still be key.

SD


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice new look SD. Thanks again for the info. Just been out and picked up some fishoils  Yes, I am assisted, albeit lightly as this rate. About half way through a very light cycle and planning to do more this year and more intensely. Will be starting week four tomorrow and so far my weight has been pretty static but am looking leaner, hence still trying to dial in the correct diet for me. Appreciate your thoughts. How about replacing the rice with veggies? I'm really not big on the starch...


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

aspiringBB said:


> Nice new look SD. Thanks again for the info. Just been out and picked up some fishoils  Yes, I am assisted, albeit lightly as this rate. About half way through a very light cycle and planning to do more this year and more intensely. Will be starting week four tomorrow and so far my weight has been pretty static but am looking leaner, hence still trying to dial in the correct diet for me. Appreciate your thoughts. How about replacing the rice with veggies? I'm really not big on the starch...


The veggies are fibrous carbs so arent a one for one swap with a starch unless you are looking to reduce your carbs, which, if you are already leaning up then there is no point. Best to keep as you are as it is obviously a success, I would be happy with leaning up and maintaining gains at this point.

If you did increase the anabolics ,then you would probably see more gains alongside the fat loss, though I can gain, while losing BF on 250mg per week of test, anything more will be wasted as I am not taking in the cals to support the anabolism.

Glad you like the new look, its a fresh start on a new year of Bbing for me as I am injury free for once! Cycle starts in earnest this Saturday.

SD


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

I think you make a good point thought that I'm trying to do too much at once.

While the diet has been good so far on this cycle, I realised that I wasn't getting enough fats. I checked what should be my caloric requirements using posts on this site and that's how I came up with the 3800, hence the new breakdown. I'm hoping I'll be able to improve the results but I guess only time will tell. I'm just trying to eliminate as much of the guess work as possible because I feel such a numty with the nutrition element of the sport...... grrrr

Good luck with the new cycle.


----------

